# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Немецкие овчарки прошлых лет.

## Tatjana

Вот тут есть много интересного видео работы собак прошлых лет. Такое ощущение, что развитие спорта не совсем тем путём идет...
http://92.48.206.72/~vombanholz/mijn...l_of_fameA.htm

Кто и что думает по этому поводу!

----------


## Tatjana

Послушание Blacky vom Neuen Lande
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7pKY_3lS04

Если у кого что еще есть из работы тех лет, пожалуйста присылайте.

----------


## alex67

> Вот тут есть много интересного видео работы собак прошлых лет. Такое ощущение, что развитие спорта не совсем тем путём идет...
> http://92.48.206.72/~vombanholz/mijn...l_of_fameA.htm
> 
> Кто и что думает по этому поводу!


Танюша привет))Что ты имеешь в виду под словами "не тем путём идёт"?)))Посмотрел видео))приличная работа))даже очень,но что бросается в глаза это "живая и какая то непринуждённая"работа,сейчас проводники больше похожи на ОЛОВЯННЫХ СОЛДАТИКОВ))а собаки на заводные игрушки))это я про послушание)) Защита мощная,видна борьба)))это моё мнение))

----------


## Lynx

Мне Блеки понравился. Такое добротное послушание. Видно, что давление применялось, но собака не потеряла желание работать и скорости. И главное все четко, естественно и без спортивных "прибамбасов".

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Мне Блеки понравился. Такое добротное послушание. Видно, что давление применялось, но собака не потеряла желание работать и скорости. И главное все четко, естественно и без спортивных "прибамбасов".


Мне тоже очень понравилось. Именно добротная и непринужденная работа - вышли потусоваться и потусовались в свое удовольствие.
Очень понравилось совершенно раскрепощенное поведение на "Защите" поведение проводника Троля Бёзен Нахбаршафт. И сам Троль явно получал наслаждение, метеля фигуранта, а не думал, что будет раньше - команда отпустить или удар током.

----------


## Tatjana

> Что ты имеешь в виду под словами "не тем путём идёт"?


Спорт становится каким-то игрушечным.
И работа собак в защите в те времена, на мой взгляд была куда серьезнее, чем на последнем Чемпионате Мира в Крефельде...
И еще один очень интересный факт: на БСП во время соревнований собаки работают послушание на вспомогательном стадионе, защиту на основном. На Чемпионатах Мира всё происходит на главном стадионе: 10 послушание - 10 защита и т.д. Я провела небольшие исследования и странная закономерность: там где были сильные собаки и работали сначала защиту, то потом послушание рассыпалось. А вот те, кто на мой взгляд были "поигрунчиками", там проблем не возникало. Но наверное были и исключения, которых я не заметила, потому что не всех так внимательно смотрела.
При современном оценивании защиты, в таких условиях средним собакам куда больше шансов достойно выступить.
Начинаю осозновать преимущества мали, которые раньше считались слабее немцев по твердости характера, но вот теперь как-то заслуженно завоевали пьедестал! Думаете это заслуга заводчиков? :Ap:  Т.е н.о. разводим бездарно, а мали всё лучше и лучше. :Ap:  Эх...!

----------


## inna

Послушка Блеки отличная,мне очень понравилось!



> Спорт становится каким-то игрушечным.


Таня я согласна полностью,тут виноваты и проводники и заводчики,многие оринтированы на добычу.Добыча это хорошо,но такая работа и даёт ирушечный спорт.Всё таки мне кажеться раньше ценились жёсткие собаки,которые шли голову отрывать фигуранту а не поиграть кто перетянет у кого рукав.
Старое видео есть на сайте Тикерхуков,когда то смотрела,очень впечатлилась.Не увидела не одной плохой собаки.Точно уже не помню где,но вот ссылка их видео http://www.tiekerhook.com/index.php/...iekerhook.html

----------

